# Portsmouth, OH - M9 WF Bad Shape being fostered



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

Adoptable Shepherd: M-9: Petfinder

*More About M-9*

this is a female possible white shepard, she has medium length hair and is large in size, she is skinny and does not look well taken care of, she is timid but has shown no aggression while here Our adoption fee is $65.00 and includes the spay or neuter which is done after the adoption has been approved and Dog License. Dogs at the pound are strays and surrenders and are not health or temperament checked. Any dog from any pound can be infected with parvo or other contagious diseases and should be isolated from your pets at home until examined or tested by a vet. All puppies receive a shot and are wormed upon adoption. If you adopt a puppy who has been vaccinated it should not be given another parvo vaccination for at least two weeks. For information on parvo, please consult a veterinarian. The breeds listed are only our best guess. We make no claims as to the temperament, breed, age or sex of any dog listed. Please be respectful to the Shelter Staff. The pound is not able to comply with requests to hold dogs. Thank you. Spaying and neutering offers your pet many health and behavior benefits and lessens the over population of homeless animals who must be euthanized at shelters! 

*My Contact Info*


Scioto County Dog Pound
Portsmouth, OH
Phone: Please use email


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)




----------



## jakeandrenee (Apr 30, 2010)

poor girl....hope she finds a forever home..


----------



## GSD MOM (Apr 21, 2010)

Poor baby. Looks like she needs a good bath and some love.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Would White Paws be able to help - close-ish to them?


----------



## mcgwnlynn (Sep 20, 2009)

How Scared ! This poor girl's tail couldn't get any further "under" ! Hoping and prying she gets that miracle only some get.


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

bump


----------



## sielick (Jun 2, 2005)

bump


----------



## sielick (Jun 2, 2005)

is there ANYONE near there that can evaluate her??


----------



## Kuklasmom (May 13, 2005)

I can donate to an approved rescue to help with her expenses.

Please send me a PM if help is needed.


----------



## GsdLoverr729 (Jun 20, 2010)

:bump:


----------



## BlakeandLiza (Aug 13, 2009)

Any update on this girl?


----------



## sielick (Jun 2, 2005)

*bumb*


----------



## valreegrl (Nov 11, 2009)

BlakeandLiza said:


> Any update on this girl?


I was looking for an update also.....

Anyone close who can do an evaluation?


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

? Anything?


----------



## sielick (Jun 2, 2005)

*I emailed the shelter...they said she is NOT on the adoption floor..no agression..but wants nothing..NOTHING to do with people..they are trying their best..and I hope she does a turnaround*


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

So...she's scared and hiding in the back of her kennel? Sounds like she needs out and into a foster home immediately.


----------



## cagirl (Apr 17, 2010)

Oh if only she was closer to me I would so rescue her fatten her up she reminds me of Riley.


----------



## valreegrl (Nov 11, 2009)

Is there anyone close that could help? 
Lead the Way Home Bully Rescue would like to help this girl. But we are here in PA.


----------



## valreegrl (Nov 11, 2009)

Spoke to the Shelter today. A worker took this girl home and is fostering for a few weeks. She is also in talks with a local rescue who may help out.
So she is safe for now.


----------



## sielick (Jun 2, 2005)

*Yes this was the dog's angel..but she still needs a commitment*


----------



## sielick (Jun 2, 2005)

bump


----------



## valreegrl (Nov 11, 2009)

sielick said:


> *Yes this was the dog's angel..but she still needs a commitment*


When I spoke with them I was under the impression that they had a rescue lined up already. 
Is that not true?

We offered to pull/transport to PA but the woman I spoke with told me to check back in a week or two.


----------

